
Nvidia GTC presentation claims “RTX 2080 next gen console” - JoyFreak
https://www.joyfreak.com/threads/nvidia-gtc-presentation-claims-rtx-2080-next-gen-console.2519/
======
tomashubelbauer
"Link is time stamped." Yet on mobile Safari the 2 hot video starts at 0:00
and I don't even know where to manually seek to since they don't bother saying
what the timestamp actually is - why since the link is timestamped, right?

